# War's Eldar Project



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Well here goes an Eldar project log that hopefully will grow in to a great army of fancy ships and pointy helmets. 

For the time being i'm going to paint a few items i have lined up and then look to fleshing out the army with those ever needed core troops. I'm looking to take the army to around the 3k mark with standard ws stuff and then will look to add those gorgeous forge world pieces we all crave so much.
At the moment i've lined up a Wraithlord, Farseer, Autarch Avengers and Guardians. So these are what i should be rolling out at the moment though my xmas list (if i'm good and santa stops by) may change this :biggrin:


So the first couple of things i'm working on are a Farseer (Eldrad) and a Wraithlord. Now to explain the weapon options on the Wraithlord as no doubt people will point out the totally illegal gun it has! I wanted to give the WL a bit of back story and a little theme with out going crazy. So the to make it simple i gave it a weapon the oooozes the aspect it represents. The WL is based upon a Warpspider with a huge shadow weaver gun resting on its shoulder. Now while this gun has no points value or is not an option to a WL i've gone ahead and still put it on the model. Friends like the idea and said they'd be happy for me to use it in the game so on it went. For me its all about the theme and rules are always put to one side when i've a idea itching to take life.

Front and back view of the WL, i had to put a sliver of plastic card under the right foot to raise him slightly due to the angle the model is stood.



















I've already started on Eldrad so this is where i was upto yesterday with him. He'll not used as Eldrad as i'm just going with my own craftworld though i have no name for them just yet. 

Work so far.










Sorry for the blurry pictures, they are shot from the hip with my phone. I have an update i'm uploading now of the farseer as i chnaged the wraithbone as it wasn't sitting well with me.


More to follow soon


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

The farseer's looking snazzy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The picture is a little fuzzy, however from what I can see the highlights looks pretty good thus far. I will be keeping an eye out for this log.

On a side note, I just noticed you location...LOL, LV-426 "Colony over-run by bugs"...Best movie ever!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers guys, the pics are slightly on the fuzzy side but I will make sure the ends product is done as clearly as possible. A quick update for the farseer.












An yeah it's such an ace film, one of my favourites. It's one I put on to paint to and get nothing done lol


Edit* just logged on my laptop to add another update and realised the last pic doesn't show! I did it all from my phone and it shows on that so my apologies for this error.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok for another update with pictures this time! I've done some work of the WL.



With this Warpspider themed WL i have gone with the classic red and black feet scheme. I will be adding the web effect to the model but i'm unsure if i should add it to the head or not. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

More done of the Farseer tonight, painting tired is a really bad thing so i've had to stop as i find myself putting paint to model with only one eye open lol


I've added a few spots of red to the model to try and break him up and add a little warmth to it. Not sure if i achieved this but it was what was going through my mind whilst applying it.












C&C welcome


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful work. I love the more muted pallet than we're used to with most eldar. Well done.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

You know what? I think this is going to be another one of those Eldar plogs with even more amazingly painted beautiful models. That Farseer is superb, a lot more restrained than most Eldar players paint but very, very nice.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers for the comments. I took the Farseer to my local GW yesterday as they was having a painting comp, even though its not finished i still managed to pull 2nd place lol not happy with that. The model is now sat in there cabinet so i'm unable to now finish it :angry: :angry:

I have been thinking about an overall scheme for the army and with having a few old bits i think i'll work them all into one theme. The old bits was for a Saim-Hann army, some Rangers and a Farseer. I'm thinking i'll take the Wraithlord and work this through out the whole army, with the black feet and white helm, hands and knee pads whilst highlighting all the black as i did Eldrad. 




So here is the army so far, the Rangers will have the cloaks redone to match Eldrads colours to bring the army together.










A close up on the Farseer and the Rangers, these will be getting some extra work done to them as i painted them such a long time ago. Some extra highlights are needed and the gems need reworkings. I will put more pics ofthe fished results up when they are done. 





























C&C welcome


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Dude these look awesome, i love the extra detailing and freehand you've put on the models. The bases really help give the models more impact but don't pull the focus away from the model, very good 

Some comments i would add is firstly invest in a decent camera so i can give you better comments and the other is that the whites and metals are a little flat for me, now this could be a photo issue, but to me it lacks some shading. The freehand is really progressing well but i feel some bits like on the farseer could be a tad neater, just go back and touch it up a little so the lines are a bit more even in thickness.

Still it's great to see you painting more


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

@Moo, cheers for the comment and its good to see you are still here. It's been along time since i really sat and did any painting and i have that bug back to paint and to also do some gaming lol


Well firstly, yes i need a good camera as i'm just using my camera phone at the moment. This is causing all kinda issues with the colours on the models. As far as the white and metals go the white is very flat on the Farseer and the Rangers and the camera makes this worse i think. So if anyone has sujestions on giving white some depth while it looking clean this would be great. The metals have been washed out from the camera more than anything else but maybe adding more would do them some good. But any ideas for the Rangers can be put into them as they was painted 4 years back and will be getting a bit more tlc.


I'm planning of putting alot of freehand through out the army so as they ay practise makes perfect. I get a little worried though as when i've put the lines on i don't want to make things worse lol


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good photo hosting sites? I've just spent an hour trying to upload some updates and they are refusing to show! I use photobucket at the moment and have had no problems until tonight.




Ok i have managed to get the picture to upload after creating a new account which is very strange. I have made a few changes to the model, the hands are now black as it looked overloaded with the flamers as they will be alot lighter. Also kinda messed up the tabard so got to redo that lol. 











A close up of the legs, i intend to run these squiggles through out the army.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Warpath said:


> Does anyone know of any good photo hosting sites? I've just spent an hour trying to upload some updates and they are refusing to show! I use photobucket at the moment and have had no problems until tonight.
> 
> 
> Cheers


I used to use Google Piccasa.. I tryed to use it the other day and its become part of Google+ but I think it works well, you can restrict albums but still use photos form them so quite mulit-purpurpos.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.photobucket.com is what I have always used.

I am digging the paint on Eldrad but only one spinner on a Wraithlord makes me wonder. You would figure it would have dual spinners.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Uveron said:


> I used to use Google Piccasa.. I tryed to use it the other day and its become part of Google+ but I think it works well, you can restrict albums but still use photos form them so quite mulit-purpurpos.




I may have to check this out, the new photobucket seems to be working so i'm at a loss as what was wrong!

@djinn24 thanks mate it was a step in a new direction for me that i'm happy with but still lots of room for improvement. Yeah the guns do come off so adding another one is easy enough. I didn't even think about a second one but it makes perfect sense.

Cheers


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Had a busy couple of days painting away! I have managed to start a few more bits which seems to be my curse. I never sit and fully paint one thing through to completion as i tend to part paint one thing start the next and then move back to the other. I quickly find i have several things on the go at anyone time unish:

Here are those things i have been working on and there current state of being finished lol

First up is a support weapon with vibro and d-cannon










Also on the table is a unit of guardians i've had sitting around for ages, they had a fresh undercoat and the start of the red put on them. These guys will have a similiar scheme to the Wraithlord with white knee pads and black feet and hands. 










As i was doing this i just got carried away with putting the freehand on the front with out really thinking. I intend to put some matching "squiggles" on the wings from the WL. At the moment i'm unsure if the freehand will stay on! The gunner needs to be finished aswell and i have a few more guns to paint aswell. One of the things i do love about the new Eldar guns is the fact they don't need magnets and sit nicely in the slots provided. 











And last but not least for this update is the WL, i have managed to do more highlights on it and paint 90% of the gems that i plan on painting. Still another level of highlights and then some more shade needs adding. The tabards still need completing on this along with the weapons, head and spines and then to decide on the freehand that will grace the head. I'm still wanting to do the web theme but i think some scetches will need to be done first. 












C&C welcome as always

Thanks


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

So how does one begin to bring back a thread so old not even the Eldar thenselves recall its origins! Well from time to time i try to work on personal projects, collect all my models together and get some pictures of them. 

So looking back at prvious poosts already i thought i will pick up where it stopped and hopefully gain some interest and pass on some knowledge i have learnt along the way 

So why the break and and what have i been doing! Well mainly i joined a commission painting company and spending mt days painting meant getting home was a time to relax and chill out.

So now after having a major accident i am left with huge amounts of time to go back and enjoy my hobby as it was 

So with less babble and more pictures here is where i am upto ....










The Heavy support weapon got finished and for thise that have not used these in the new rules! then shame on you lol I have found they are so much more resislient.










Already having a Falcon, i wanted to add some more tanks to the army so settled with the waveserpeant and fireprism in the picture and also another Falcon which still sits nicely in its unopen box. 










The keen eyed amongst you will notice i put the curved decoration pieces at the end of the gun on backwards. I was just after something a little different and a more sleeker look to the crystal.










And lastly the the waveserpeant i left the guns off this as i intend to magnitize them.


All c&c welcome, thanks for looking.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good man. I suggest that you should darken up the lines between the armor plates to add a little depth. Wash would work for this best because its easy to wipe off with your finger if it gets on the armor plates


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers Troy, since this picture i have highlighted the skimmers more with the air brush and i'm at that point where i'm worried to add anymore paint lol Wash is probably going to be the best to make the panels pop so i will take your advice and give it a try in the morning. 

Good to have another Eldar enthusiast on hand to dish out a helping hand as i know you have some skills with the airbrush and dealing with the painting after.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

When you were asking about the webs maybe put the webs on the red and on the helmet put the rune of the warp spiders as to say that maybe he was an exarch before falling in glorious battle with she who thirsts.gotta love eldar especially the beautifully painted ones.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Bit of an update on the waveserpeant, the model is a tad lighter in this picture but thats more to do with lighting and camera phone etc So i will get some pictures taken at the studio at the end of the week. @Troy, i did use wash in the gaps and yep it wipes away quickly lol Tere are still a few bits to finish yet, the guns need more work and i want to add markings and symbols to it in various places. 























Sometimes i get lazy and bored with the under sections of tanks but with this i wanted to try the glowy blue thing lol and regardless of it looking real or anything it was a joy and a good learning experience. But i do recommend doing it bebore the model is put together 













At finaly a little base for it to sit on. I am not a fan of just seeing clear flying bases so wanted again to push the boat out and add a little extra. The base is scratch built and i air brushed it for the smooth wraithbone kinda feel. And a little Imperils fist helmet to annoy my friend 


C&C always welcome.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

It looks good man, nice and smooth transitions with the shades and highlights. I also really like the underside as well, good job. The base is excellent, very cool. I add magnets to my flying bases because I find it helps to stabilize the mini and makes for a quick connection, as I almost always break off the stand in the little hole on the model lol. I think there might be a pic of what I'm talking about in my p log.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks mate i am going back to a few older models are basing them the same. The stuff is like plasti card but much softer for its thickness and is an ease to carve and use. 

Yeah i did notice the magnets on your flying bases when reading through your thread. Great idea as i go through alot of flying base stems lol 

I have been signed off work for 2 months so trying to get as much painted as possible whilst i have the time  I have been working on another 10 man guardian squad and again i'm air brushing them and keeping it as simple as possible. With another 30 to do after this 10 i have decided on going for looking great at 3 feet than a close up look lol 

I had done them to fit my over all theme, so black feet faded upto red on the legs and rest of the body. Keeping the helm white and the gems green. I have only done a single stage highlight and a single stage shade most of which can't be piked up in my poor poor pictures lol But i will get a picture of the squad in the next day and with the army starting to form nicely i will try get a group shot of whats done so far.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Guardians are now done to a nice (i think) table top standard and i have base coated some Fire Dragons and War walkers. 

Pic to follow shortly 

But at the moment i'm off to pick up the new Chaos book as i have had a part army sat waiting to have a little project thread made of them. But Thought i'd better get the book instead of running in blind!


----------



## jordster100 (Mar 15, 2013)

That Wraith lord looks so cool. I didn't know shadow weaver fits on but I don't think It should cost 10 points through as it does in the codex possibly around 20-30 points


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice painting! Crispy and sober at the same time


----------

